# Terra's Puppies



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

It looks like she just has 3 puppies...but of course I am watching out just in case there's another one.

The first one was a female and she was born at 6:24am weighing 170 grams (5.99 oz)



















The second puppy was a male and he was born at 6:55am weighing 170 grams also (5.99 oz)












The last puppy was born breech and became stuck half way out. I had to use K-Y jelly and gently grab the puppy around his shoulders and help pull him out. He wasn't responsive at first until I suctioned him and stimulated him....the kids call him "Lucky" he weighs only 150 grams. (5.29 oz)










Here is the happy family:










They are nursing now. I gave Terra some ice cream and some plain chicken breast and water for her first meal. I am going to take her to potty and then give her a spongebath and clean up the nursery. Then I am going to call the vet and give him an update. :aktion033: Oh my I am so relieved it all went well!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG !!! CONGRATS GRANDMA!!! THEY ARE SOO SOOO PRECIOUS !!! thank goodness lucky is ok . i am so excited ! u must be so tired , when u have a chance pls tell us her birth story .... oh wow im so excited , how is terra doing ? 

awww puppies!!!! soo soo cute.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are ADORABLE! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW!!! So adorable. OMG -- poor little Lucky. And poor you! I would have been a wreck with a breach. Thank God he's okay. When you wrote what you were going to do next, I thought you were going to say you were going to pass out on a bed You did good, girlfriend!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, they are precious little miracles. Births always seem like miracles to me. Kelly, do what you've got to do, then get some rest. Mom will be able to take care of her kids by herself.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Susan....you got is sister!!! I am in dire need of a shower and a good nap! I homeschool the kids, and I think they got their science in for the day!  I think we will have an easy school day...if I can stay awake long enough to teach anything.

Malayah was sleeping beside Terra's pen so she was woken up first and saw the girl...then I had her quietly wake the other kiddos and they all sat very still and quiet and watched the boys being born. they were so good and quiet...and got a lesson in biology (envision me holding up a placenta telling them what it does and how they had one too....no one was too grossed out! lol) they helped by handing me things and Malayah was recording the puppy's weights and times of birth and if the placenta had come out or not (we have accounted for all of them!)

All in all it was a wonderful experience and I praise GOD that it went well. I will post the whole birth story after my shower and massive amounts of coffee. Also I am tallying up all of the guesses for the goodie bags. Looks like several people might qualify for a goodie bag so I am going to have to narrow it down to closest guess at time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

nopw that's worth waking up for:chili:Thank you Lord for a safe delivery and healthy puppies.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> WOW!!! So adorable. OMG -- poor little Lucky. And poor you! I would have been a wreck with a breach. Thank God he's okay. When you wrote what you were going to do next, I thought you were going to say you were going to pass out on a bed You did good, girlfriend!


Ditto! Terra looks really tired. What an informative night for your kids. I remember watching twin foals being born when I was 11. It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the world puppies xxx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see they're here. Wasn't there a 4th puppy? Keep an eye out.never know..

duh, I went back you already cover that...my bad..
See late night early morning,we miss things don't we?

Ooohhh puppies,I just love puppies...


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Congratulations*

OMG they are adorable be sure to keep a warm light over them and a warm heating pad with a towel on top ! they need this!

I look forward to watching them BLOSSOM :chili::chili::chili:

:heart::heart::heart: TERRA:heart::heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Grandma!  You did a fantastic job helping Terra through this. How is she doing now?


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I took Terra out and she went potty and then I gave her a bath and she and her puppies are in a basket with a heating pad (two blankets ontop of it). The basket is inside her Xpen which is near our fireplace....but not too close. So they whole family is nice and cozy. The proud Dad Triniti couldn't care less...lol. (Malayah is calling the bigger male "Triniti Jr." for now. lol)

I have been giving her Chicken breast and water and the ice cream. I also have plain yogurt and cottage cheese I am going to alternate in her food. For lunch, she is going to dine on slow cooked chicken breast, wellness puppy chow, a cooked yam, and some cottage cheese. (I think she eats better than I do! yestday all I had was cereal for lunch, lol)


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations, the puppies are beautiful. I could just picture your children there watching and helping, what an experience they will never forget. I'm glad everyone is doing well, hope you can get some rest soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awsome awesome !


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How wonderful!! Look forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I am so relieved that the birth went well and all of the puppies and Terra are healthy. :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! The puppies are precious :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG congratulations. How awesome!!!!!! they are so cute. Sounds like you did a great job. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

:wub:Wow how exciting! I know exactly how you're feeling now....relieved, elated, exhausted...I homeschooled my kids, too....we lived on a farm and had tons of animals. They got to watch births, and once they had to bottle feed 5 baby bunnies from day 3. It's so great for kids....and yes, a true miracle.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations the puppies are adorable. I'm glad that everything went pretty smoothly and that Terra and the pups are doing fine.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a relief!
Your kids sound wonderful to be helpful and to watch quietly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! 

So happy it went well for you!! Isn't whelping scary?

Is Triniti being a nervous mom? If so, I would move her into a bedroom in a not so busy part of your house. I always keep pups and mom in our guestroom for the first few weeks before moving them. I also don't like to put anything around my puppy's necks. if I need 'identification', i dab the end of their tails with different colors of nail polish (a tip someone else shared with me) I honestly would be nervous about mom trying to get the string off and wind up strangling the pup by accident. Probably overly paranoid!

Two boys and a girl? 

You did good!! Can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*2 Boys and 1 Girl*​
​


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats!! Hoping Terra and young are doing well. She must be even more exausted than you are.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations :wub:
I am so happy everything went smoothly.
Gorgeous puppies :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations!! Happy all went well for Grandma, Mommy & babies!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't quit thinking about that "4th puppy". When there is a ? about how many, how do you know there isn't a retained dead puppy? Do you look for high temp or other signs of infection in the mother? 

Hope I'm not starting a worry thats not necessary for the new 'grandma'. Just wondered how that is handled.:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:Congratulations and great job!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:. Awe, I love babies.:blush:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am going to take her to see the vet later today or tomorrow and make sure she and the pups are alright. He wanted to make sure everything is alright. I will be monitoring her making sure she's eating, drinking, and going outside to do her business.

We had thought there might be a fourth, but it was hard to tell....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!
I hope everything continues to go well. Its going to be fun watching them grow. Keep us updated.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad all went well. 



Experience the MAGIC


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

They all look adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am very glad that things went well for you and that everyone is healthy and safe!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Kelly and Family,

WOW WOW WOW CONGRATULATIONS :good post - perfect
I give you perfect 10's as you are a birthing star (aka dancing with the stars) I couldn't resist..

Oh my they are all so cute and pink...I want a buddy for Maxie,,,,,kidding.:w00t: You did a great job NANA (maltese language for grandma) and how wonderful triplets.:cheer:

Love, Hugs and Kisses Lynda and Maximillian (aka Max)arty:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in again -- did you get to the vet, Kelly. Hope you got a little rest today. I would have home schooled a lesson on REM -- rapid eye movement, not the music group(LOL) and dreams. Hope all's well in you home. A night and morning to remember.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Terra and the babies are doing well. She is nursing them like a champ...eating and peeing well also. 

I spoke with my neighbor/vet today and he said it sounded like everything went well and he wants to see us tomorrow.

Susan, I didn't do school with the kids today except for taking them to music lessons and then picked up dinner on the way home  

Oh yeah...I.am.so.tired! lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeay! I'm glad the puppies came at an opportune time for your kids!!! :chili:

I'm glad everything worked out fine....and I look forward to watching them grow.....!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats! They seem like good weights - Milo was only 4oz when he was born!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The puppies are here!!!!:chili::chili:

Congrats Kelly! The babies are precious!!!! Little darlings welcome to the world! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh they're here!!! what precious little ones they are! Thrilled all went so well! :chili::chili::chili:
Sounds like little Terra is a 'natural' at being a good mommy! hope she and you get some needed rest!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW what a night. I love the pictures. Saying prayers they will continue to grow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are adorable!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I was keeping my dept at work posted on the progress this morning - they all say Congratulations!!!!! Rest easy tonight!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats, glad all went well. They're precious! :wub:


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I LOVE puppies


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hope the puppies first day of life went well!


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

NO WAY - SERIOUSLY - you did that yourself?!? Never would/could I do it.

You are so much more of a person than I could ever dream of being - I would have been scared to DEATH. 

GREAT job. I am in awe, totally shocked that you could pull this off without help from professionals. Good for you!

Wow - I'll have to revisit this post tomorrow.

Congratulations to all of you.

Keep us posted.

Allie


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous gorgeous babies. Congratulations on healthy pups and a healthy mom! Have fun with your teeny tiny puppies. It really is an incredible experience. Enjoy every moment! Again, congratulations! (Now go take a nap, haha)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

and just like that!
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

"We are a Grandmother" . . . . . (margaret thacher)

YEAH KELLY et al! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on the smooth birth and the beautiful puppies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's the new family doing? :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello all! I have had a crazy week so far!

The puppies and Terra are as close to perfect as they can get!! I took them to the Vet and he said that all the puppies looked great! Terra's milk came in and she is nursing them like a champ. Because of that, he did say she was a little thin, but to just amp up her feedings and she would be fine. I think her being thin was due to her not wanting to eat much the last few days of pregnancy. I felt so paniced about her not eating! I was trying to get her to eat anything like every few hours!

But she is wolfing food down now!! I am giving her Wellness kibble and canned mixed with chicken breast or whatever meats and veggies we have on hand. Also the vet said to give her 1/2 a tums daily to keep her calcium levels up..and she really loves them! (suprise suprise!)

The puppies are growing already! the little girl went from 5.9 oz to 7.2 oz as of last night! Triniti Jr. went from 5.9 to 7.6 (my little piggie!!) and Lucky went from 5.2 to 6.5 (my little one!). I am trying to get Lucky to nurse more from the bottom nipples as they have more milk...but he is gaining so I am not worried. (I do also have the puppy formula just in case!).

I will post some pix when I can! I have a lot to do today, but just wanted to pop in and tell everyone how they are doing!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly :good post - perfect Sounds perfect to me. Great job done by all...you, Terra, the pups and all the elves on here who helped you deliver this holiday package of pups.:wub::wub::wub: I think you need a spa day after all this


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks for the news Kelly  :wub:
I was thinking of you this week and hoping everything is fine.

I am happy for you :chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I've been thinking of Terra and the puppies. Glad to hear everyone is doing great and growing by leaps and bounds. You have done such a great job, Kelly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you send me some puppy breath through cyberspace? 
I love that smell!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh great news, funny how fast they grow, my goodness. Your going to have some cute piggy puppies...he he So when are you sending me a plane ticket so I can come and babysit ...kidding...lol:tender::tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Please take pictures every few days....I love to see them grow and change....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, what more could we ask for


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kelly, I'm thrilled the pups, and mom, are thriving. 

Please give them gentle little kissies on the head, from Deb.


----------

